# Eating / Drinking Vape flavours



## Spyro (11/4/18)

So a while back, @KZOR suggested trying out some of the well known flavour concentrates in a milkshake. Makes sense, they are food flavourings after all.

So it got me thinking...

I decided to pick up some vanilla ice cream as I had some strawberry sweet and ripe strawberry left over.

Threw them into the vanilla ice cream with some milk, made a milkshake and took a swig. Not bad at all! I didn't have enough flavouring to really make the shake pop. But I definitely would like to give this a try some time down the line when I have access to more milkshake-friendly flavours.

Has anyone else given this a go / any thought?

If so post up some recipes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (11/4/18)

Spyro said:


> So a while back, @KZOR suggested trying out some of the well known flavours in a milkshake. Makes sense, they are food flavourings after all.
> 
> So it got me thinking...
> 
> ...



I had hazelnut concentrate that Suuucks in any recipe, Its now used to add a little something extra in my Coffee. Really enjoy it in my Coffee.
I think I got the Idea from @craigb

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Coincidentally, I was thinking about this the other day when a friend of mine who doesn't vape, asked me about the concentrates that are used in juice. Is it safe to use these concentrates in real food/drinks. I know they're food grade, yet we've been told not to consume juice (e-juice). Why may juice not be consumed then? Must have something to do with the other constituents?


----------



## Spyro (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Coincidentally, I was thinking about this the other day when a friend of mine who doesn't vape, asked me about the concentrates that are used in juice. Is it safe to use these concentrates in real food/drinks. I know they're food grade, yet we've been told not to consume juice (e-juice). Why may juice not be consumed then? Must have something to do with the other constituents?



Because nicotine in high doses in poisonous.

If you've ever been to a vape meet often the first thing people do is put juice on their hand and lick it off to "judge" the flavour. It's safe. Just don't drink a bottle.
The concentrates are completely safe to consume, nicotine is not (in high doses)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

I've tried some but find them to be pretty weak overall. As you say, to make a properly flavoured milkshake, you'd need to use a lot of concentrate. It may be a way to use up some meh concentrates but I've found that whatever qualities I don't like in the flavour translate across to the milk. For eg, I get that latex taste from FA Chocolate, even in milk.

If you want to turn Coke into vanilla coke, apparently Inw Shisha Vanilla is the ticket. But I like it so much in vaping that I'm not about to waste it in milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Spyro said:


> Because nicotine in high doses in poisonous.
> 
> If you've ever been to a vape meet often the first thing people do is put juice on their hand and lick it off to "judge" the flavour. It's safe. Just don't drink a bottle.
> The concentrates are completely safe to consume, nicotine is not (in high doses)



Yes, I always do a tongue-tip taste when I open a bottle I haven't tried yet - and even of my favourite ones when I refill! So if, for example, one had zero nic, it wouldn't be a problem to consume that juice?


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Are ALL the concentrates food grade? A friend of mine wants to use them in baking so it's important to be sure. Are there any brands which are best and any brands which should rather be avoided?


----------



## Spyro (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Are ALL the concentrates food grade? A friend of mine wants to use them in baking so it's important to be sure. Are there any brands which are best and any brands which should rather be avoided?



I don't want to tell you it's safe to drink a bottle of 0 NIC juice. I have no clue. But any and all vape flavouring should be fine to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)

Spyro said:


> If you've ever been to a vape meet often the first thing people do is put juice on their hand and lick it off to "judge" the flavour. It's safe. Just don't drink a bottle.
> The concentrates are completely safe to consume, nicotine is not (in high doses)



Good to know I'm not the only one that tastes juice the same way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Are ALL the concentrates food grade?



All the standard brands, yes - TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw, LorAnn are all registered food and beverage flavour houses who happen to also supply the vaping industry. There are a couple of vaping-only brands like Flavorah and Vape Train. Their stuff probably hasn't gone through food & beverage certification yet but I can't imagine any reason why it wouldn't be safe to eat.

The general conclusion is that vaping is the more potentially hazardous use of flavourings, your stomach can handle a lot more than your lungs can. For eg, DAAP is not a problem at all in food flavours, it has no adverse effects on your stomach or digestive system. It is only hazardous when inhaled.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

RichJB said:


> All the standard brands, yes - TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw, LorAnn are all registered food and beverage flavour houses who happen to also supply the vaping industry. There are a couple of vaping-only brands like Flavorah and Vape Train. Their stuff probably hasn't gone through food & beverage certification yet but I can't imagine any reason why it wouldn't be safe to eat.
> 
> The general conclusion is that vaping is the more potentially hazardous use of flavourings, your stomach can handle a lot more than your lungs can. For eg, DAAP is not a problem at all in food flavours, it has no adverse effects on your stomach or digestive system. It is only hazardous when inhaled.



@RichJB As always you've provided a lucid, concise explanation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

One thing is for sure, there's a far greater variety of flavours to choose from compared to the essences one can buy at a supermarket e.g. vanilla essence, orange essence etc.
@RainstormZA I can make that Fireball Coffee after all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

I make Banting/Keto Marshmallows all the time and use INW Raspberry and INW Shisha Vanilla to flavour them.
As INW is potent, i use about 0.5ml at most, especially the Raspberry...

My problem with commercial, 'real' milkshakes however is the fake/artificial taste. It is mostly defined or identified by the smell and color and not the actual taste. I used to work at a national franchise who are renowned for their milkshakes. I was head of NPD and wanted to improve the milkshake range and part of the process was to taste all the milkshakes in a blind test. We had 12 participants and 95% of them could not correctly identify the various milkshake flavours presented by taste alone...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I make Banting/Keto Marshmallows all the time and use INW Raspberry and INW Shisha Vanilla to flavour them.
> As INW is potent, i use about 0.5ml at most, especially the Raspberry...
> 
> My problem with commercial, 'real' milkshakes however is the fake/artificial taste. It is mostly defined or identified by the smell and color and not the actual taste. I used to work at a national franchise who are renowned for their milkshakes. I was head of NPD and wanted to improve the milkshake range and part of the process was to taste all the milkshakes in a blind test. We had 12 participants and 95% of them could not correctly identify the various milkshake flavours presented by taste alone...


Now that is really interesting!

I'm addicted to lime milkshakes (my friends often mock me for drinking them when we go out to dinner). I'm going to have to see if this holds true, it'll be a sad day if I've been fooled this whole time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Now that is really interesting!
> 
> I'm addicted to lime milkshakes (my friends often mock me for drinking them when we go out to dinner). I'm going to have to see if this holds true, it'll be a sad day if I've been fooled this whole time.



Try it... order 2 but in take away cups with lid on and suck through the straw. 
Let someone else order 2 or 3 random milkshakes but you must not know what they ordered
When tasting, try not to look at the cup (ala blind test) and see whether you can correctly identify them
You will be amazed at the results!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm addicted to lime milkshakes



Me too, but the question is, which lime flavouring to use? I have tried a few in the vanilla shakes I make at home, thankfully only a 1/4 glass or so, but none of them were like what one buys at the shops


----------



## Spyro (12/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Me too, but the question is, which lime flavouring to use? I have tried a few in the vanilla shakes I make at home, thankfully only a 1/4 glass or so, but none of them were like what one buys at the shops



The Green one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

Spyro said:


> The Green one


Hahaha! Well according to @Rude Rudi 's tests this is exactly all that matters.

Suddenly the coloured vape juice concentrate they were advertising a while ago, that we all slammed, seems to hold some validity after all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (12/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Well according to @Rude Rudi 's tests this is exactly all that matters.
> 
> Suddenly the coloured vape juice concentrate they were advertising a while ago, that we all slammed, seems to hold some validity after all!



Don't say that 

But I reckon I'd nail a blind milkshake test. Definitely going to try it out.

@Rude Rudi I suppose flavours should be randomly chosen by someone else?


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Hooked said:


> One thing is for sure, there's a far greater variety of flavours to choose from compared to the essences one can buy at a supermarket e.g. vanilla essence, orange essence etc.
> @RainstormZA I can make that Fireball Coffee after all!



That's great news! Let me know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

Spyro said:


> Don't say that
> 
> But I reckon I'd nail a blind milkshake test. Definitely going to try it out.
> 
> @Rude Rudi I suppose flavours should be randomly chosen by someone else?



Yebo


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I make Banting/Keto Marshmallows all the time and use INW Raspberry and INW Shisha Vanilla to flavour them.
> As INW is potent, i use about 0.5ml at most, especially the Raspberry...
> 
> My problem with commercial, 'real' milkshakes however is the fake/artificial taste. It is mostly defined or identified by the smell and color and not the actual taste. I used to work at a national franchise who are renowned for their milkshakes. I was head of NPD and wanted to improve the milkshake range and part of the process was to taste all the milkshakes in a blind test. We had 12 participants and 95% of them could not correctly identify the various milkshake flavours presented by taste alone...



@Rude Rudi thanks for the link to Banting marshmallows!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Now that is really interesting!
> 
> I'm addicted to lime milkshakes (my friends often mock me for drinking them when we go out to dinner). I'm going to have to see if this holds true, it'll be a sad day if I've been fooled this whole time.



Please let us know @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Spyro said:


> The Green one



Shrek? Hahahaha


----------



## Alex (12/4/18)

A neat trick that my boys and I love is adding a few heaped teaspoons of cocoa powder to vanilla ice-cream. The best chocolate ice-cream ever!! 

Occasionally I'll add a dash of Vanilla essence to my coffee for something different.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

